# Humminbird super sixty



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a humminbird super sixty and I want to use it ice fishing, is this a good or bad idea? Is it capable? What do you think?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Good idea.
The only issue with the super60 is toteing the 12 volt power supply with you.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Batteries aren't a problem. Most auto part stores have them for four wheelers. Just go find one that fits your needs. The one I got is real small and it works great on my graph. Made a plug that goes into my power port on the dash. Put clips on it to hook to the battery so it charges while I drive to the ice.


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

WalleyeGuy said:


> Good idea.
> The only issue with the super60 is toteing the 12 volt power supply with you.


I've got it hooked up to a 12v battery normally used for sonar units so that issue is covered, no problem there. I'm wondering if it's sensitive enough to pick up my jigs, anybody with experience?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

V-dog.....Years ago...... that was the first unit I converted to my ice use.......had a special arm milled to hold the transducer in place to keep it level and fished the daylights out of that unit...with great results.....And back then.... Punderson was a main lake I fished....Fished deeper water and caught my share of crappies/gills/and trout with that unit......Not as "Flashy" (to coin a pun) as a FL8/12/18/20/ but will help ya catch fish and better than "BLIND" fishin.......


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

Mrphish that's music to my ears, I was skeptical at first but I'm liking what you're saying! Thanks for the info!


----------



## YKNOTDAD (Feb 5, 2009)

I used a super sixty up until about 5 years ago. Worked great but doesnt show all the pretty colors that the Vex does. I wished I wouldn't have sold it because now I have to share the vex with my son most times. It's definitely capable just wont have all the bells and whistles.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

v-dog.....glad ya liked the "MUSIC".....I met ya a couple a years ago at OSP and we got to talk that day and it was a day that there were several OGF'ers all over the place....Have fun with the locator....maybe I'll run into ya out there again......Have a great Holiday Season and an enjoyable ice season.....jON sR.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I also used that unit ! It works.


----------

